# sr9009 bioavailability



## alanio (Sep 27, 2020)

I am just curious about this sarm, and have been reading different information about it?s bioavailabilty.

Is it something that has to be injected? if so, then why are people selling tablets of this compound?  Can it be ingested with something like limon-water or whatever to promote it being absorbed by the body better?  I am really not interested in injectable sarms, that defeats the purpose for me.

Curious to know, if you have any info, please post


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2020)

It is very poor and has a very short half life.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Oct 1, 2020)

Yep like admin said, oral is super poor.  In transdermal or INJ form it really shines. I have used it both ways.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 25, 2020)

I do agree with Admin.

INJ form is always good and give a great result!


----------

